# Interference with Bone (knuckle) Conditioning of hands for brick breaking (Please help)



## Lance (Apr 28, 2012)

[h=1].[/h]Thank you for clicking on my question,
**
I am conditioning my fists for breaking (a process that will take years).
I am following the training method shown on this Youtube clip: 




**
Problem: I have a very stubborn tendon that straps directly over my middle knuckle (right hand) and interferes with the bone getting impacted directly (in the course of the daily 100-rep routine)...I am *NOT* interested in the tendon getting conditioned (impacted) because under significant force (such as in doing "push ups" on my front knuckles, or a real combat punch) the tendon squeezes out of the way, but then springs right back when the force is absent (this is extremely annoying)...(So, I don't want to condition the tendon, I just want it out of the way so I can condition the bone directly).
*
How can I get the tendon out of the way (permanently, more or less) so that the bone development is not inerfeared with.?? How did you breakers deal with this issue when you started in conditioning for breaking??

(I have emailed maker of the video, but he still hasn't gotten back to me)

I Thank you all, so much. 
     -Lance


----------



## mograph (Apr 29, 2012)

I have to ask a difficult question, so please don't take it the wrong way: why do you want to condition your fists for brick breaking?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2012)

A lot of this older body hardening training does more damage to the body than good man.  

As a guitarist and a karateka my hands are my hugest asset.  Except now I have a broken middle finger which means I can't do session work for 6 weeks while my finger heals.  Karate doesn't pay the bills, guitar does, and because of one I cannot do the other for a little while.

Why would one want to break bricks unless their lifestyle/career involved breaking bricks, and even then, I'm sure tools are more efficient.

It's all fine and good when I was a kid/teen when breaking a bone, spraining something or having to go under the knife because of doing stuff the human body should not do.  But now downtime means less work which annoys me.


----------



## shima (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you not do knuckle pushups with your hand the way it is?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2012)

Same answer as I gave here


----------



## rickster (May 17, 2012)

Conditioning the hands for breaking is like conditioning your nose to get hit by a ball peen hammer


----------



## Manny (May 18, 2012)

Nice topic, when I was younger and stupid I did a lot of silly things trying to break hard objects like cermacic tyles, briks,wood and ice, in those days that was the trademark of a martial artist or... at least that was what I thought. One of my hands middle nuckle is battered and even breaking one inche of softh pine wood can cause my knuckles swell  and my hand going like a MMA/UFC glove.

I recomend to anyone that do not do those stupid things but only if necesary for example in a martial art test, as Omar wrote " Why would one want to break bricks unless their lifestyle/career involved breaking bricks, and even then, I'm sure tools are more efficient.".

Yes there are some master like Mass Oyama that could break hard objetcs by a single blow but also it's been said Mass Oyama Hands were so damaged that he could not even grab a blanket.

So don't do stupid thinhgs, yes conditioning your hands in a progresive way without going to far can be good for you and your martial arts but don't over do this and leave the breakings for just examination/tests and again use softher things like pine wood boards instead stones and concrete.

Manny


----------



## rickster (May 18, 2012)

Although I know the technical data of breaking and the material used, I have to ask;

What is harder-Concrete Blocks or Wood Boards? (And with your answer- why do you think so?)


----------



## WC_lun (May 19, 2012)

There is actually no reason, unless you are a bare knuckle boxer to condition your hands in such a manner.  In all likelyhood you'll end up injuring your hands and regretting it when you are older.  I have done iron palm training, broken bricks and boards, and now have arthritis in my hands.  It isn;t too bad, but I can definitely tell when it is going to rain.  I've been described as having really heavy hands when striking, but not really wrth it, in my opinion.

Rickster, it would depend upon what brick and what wood are being used.  If it is the wood that is being used in most tournament breaking, light and brittle, the wood is easier to break.  However, grab a piece of CCA and the brick is easier to break


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2012)

Lance said:


> *.*
> 
> Thank you for clicking on my question,
> **
> ...



When you say 'breaking' do you mean wood/bricks or your hands? Doing all that will merely break your hands. why train for years to fight things that are never going to attack you?


----------



## rickster (May 19, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Rickster, it would depend upon what brick and what wood are being used.  If it is the wood that is being used in most tournament breaking, light and brittle, the wood is easier to break.  However, grab a piece of CCA and the brick is easier to break



Correct.


Material selection is the MOST important/paramount for breaking....not so condtioning the hands.

Physics will always be the deciding factor


----------

